# Which is kind of cool



## mehmetkadir

''Which is kind of cool . '' Bu cümleyi Türkçe'ye çeviremedim acaba yardımcı olabilir misiniz ? Şimdiden teşekkür ederim.


----------



## adelan

Cümlenin tamamını yazarsanız ve geçtiği yeri belirtirseniz size yardımcı olabiliriz.


----------



## ancalimon

... ki bu havalı gibi.


----------



## mehmetkadir

Tikopia has around 1,200 inhabitants and was created from the remnant of anextinct volcano. Which is kind of cool.   Cümlenin tamamı bu son kısmının vermeye çalıştığı anlamı kavrayamadım.


----------



## Black4blue

Yerleşim yeri sönmemiş bir yanardağın kalıntıları üzerine kuruluymuş. Yani riskli bir yerde. Ancalimon'un dediği gibi bu durum olaya biraz enteresanlık, dolayısıyla hava katıyor.


----------



## mehmetkadir

Çok teşekkür ederim ilginiz için.


----------

